# English manual 644 C



## jhelm (Feb 9, 2008)

We picked up our year 2000 644 C Swing yesterday, of course at that age it's less than perfect, but I think we will be happy with it when we get it all cleaned up and all the bugs worked out. It did have the original owner's manual but it's in German, at least the Trumatic heater manual is also in English.

Does anyone know where I might get the manual in English. Can it be downloaded from a web site? It appears the manual is the same for the CS 594, 644 & 684.


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

You could try Hymer UK or one of the others like Deepcar Motorhomes International Ltd or Hambilton Engineering Ltd. They should be able to point you in the right direction I am sure.

Hope you get sorted.

Johnny F


----------



## mp1 (May 13, 2007)

jhelm said:


> We picked up our year 2000 644 C Swing yesterday, of course at that age it's less than perfect, but I think we will be happy with it when we get it all cleaned up and all the bugs worked out. It did have the original owner's manual but it's in German, at least the Trumatic heater manual is also in English.
> 
> Does anyone know where I might get the manual in English. Can it be downloaded from a web site? It appears the manual is the same for the CS 594, 644 & 684.


I emailed Hymer Directly in Germany looking for a link to download an english manual for my B544 and an english manual arrived by courier a week later.


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

I have a C594 with English Manual what bits do you want as its quite a thickish book?

I can copy relevant pages if you wish and let you have them?

Regards

Janet


----------



## crazyhorse (Oct 22, 2006)

Hi greenasthegrass

I found this download some while ago but it still works.

https://gebrauchte.hymer.ag/Anleitungen/1269361.pdf

It was published in 2003, but seems pretty relavent for my 2000 model B544.
It seems to cover all models at that time, including yours. See page 168!

Make sure you have a cuppa when you download, it is 242 pages!

Enjoy.


----------



## jhelm (Feb 9, 2008)

I down loaded the big file which seems to have a lot if not all the info I need but it's too much to print out. So I'll send an email to Hymer and try that.

Thanks,

John


----------



## jhelm (Feb 9, 2008)

Hymer right away sent me a manual by email. Only problem is that it was not the correct one. Emailed them again and they sent more pages, but still not correct. At least they tried. The one I downloaded mentioned by another forum member has pretty much all the correct info.


----------



## Hovis (Mar 28, 2007)

Most definitely try Deepcar Motorhomes International they are very helpful and know all the "wrinkles".
Hovis

Contact:

Deepcar Motorhomes International

Registered Address & Vehicle Sales:
10a Vaughton Hill, Deepcar,
Sheffield S36 2SW

Tel: +44(0)114 288 2660
Fax: +44(0)114 288 2628

[email protected]


----------

